# Blackhawk Serpa for my Glock 21



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Picked up a, yeah you guessed it, Blackhawk Serpa today. I've been wearing it all afternoon. I set it up with the paddle option canted muzzle back about 15-20 degrees. Carrying it at the 3:30 position the g21 is pulled in snug to me. It is quite comfortable. After 5 or 6 hours of wearing it with just a flannel shirt worn untucked, the better half has no clue that I am carrying. I am practicing the draw and reholster out in the garage and it works just as I had hoped. I don't work for Blackhawk and have nothing to gain but to let others know what my experience is with this product.
Goldwing


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm curious what prompted you to buy that particular style of holster. I read into your post that you know the design is somewhat controversial. 

I own one for my Sig 229 and like the retention while riding a motorcycle. Still, several organizations including FLETC prohibit use of SERPA for training.

Or maybe I'm just behind the times and that has changed.

Just curious.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to use (for a short time) a Serpa for a gen3 Glock 23 but had a bit of a problem with it (me?). I found out that roughly about 15% of the time when practicing draw exercises, I failed to properly depress the release button thereby not be able to pull the gun for use. I know that with enough training I could master this but With me, this could take a bit because the idea was already planted in my mind that a problem existed.

I currently prefer a Fobus Evolution belt holster (NOT their standard holster, which I do not care for), or the Comp-Tac belt holster.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I currently prefer a Fobus Evolution belt holster (NOT their standard holster, which I do not care for), or the Comp-Tac belt holster.


Funny, I finally chose the Comp-Tac Paddle OWB (and mag pouches) for my G26, 239 and 229 for everyday carry. I have one or two others but always go back to the Comp-Tac.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I used to use (for a short time) a Serpa for a gen3 Glock 23 but had a bit of a problem with it (me?). I found out that roughly about 15% of the time when practicing draw exercises, I failed to properly depress the release button thereby not be able to pull the gun for use. I know that with enough training I could master this but With me, this could take a bit because the idea was already planted in my mind that a problem existed.
> 
> I currently prefer a Fobus Evolution belt holster (NOT their standard holster, which I do not care for), or the Comp-Tac belt holster.


The retention system is pretty straight forward, and very fast with practice. After reading the operators manual, I learned that in a retention (snatch) situation, if a bad guy pulls on the gun it won't move even if he then pushes on the release. The pressure must be fully relieved on the gun, then push the release and the gun come out effortlessly, depending on the passive retention adjustment. I practiced drawing the gun from the holster a couple of hundred times last night and found the the release is very intuitive and works flawlessly when I do my part. The price on the holster was low enough that I would have regrets about replacing it but I don't see any reason that I would want to.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Funny, I finally chose the Comp-Tac Paddle OWB (and mag pouches) for my G26, 239 and 229 for everyday carry. I have one or two others but always go back to the Comp-Tac.


The Comp-Tac is a fine product and very strong. Mostly I use my Fobus Evolution, but my Comp-Tac is close by should I be of a mind to switch out.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> The retention system is pretty straight forward, and very fast with practice. After reading the operators manual, I learned that in a retention (snatch) situation, if a bad guy pulls on the gun it won't move even if he then pushes on the release. The pressure must be fully relieved on the gun, then push the release and the gun come out effortlessly, depending on the passive retention adjustment. I practiced drawing the gun from the holster a couple of hundred times last night and found the the release is very intuitive and works flawlessly when I do my part. The price on the holster was low enough that I would have regrets about replacing it but I don't see any reason that I would want to.
> Goldwing


Yep, I completely understand. It's just something I was not able or willing to get over. I just figured that the less I have to do to get my gun into the fight, the better chance I have of coming out alive and hopefully, unscathed.


----------

